
The 4 Steps to Finding Your Voice by Stephen R. Covey - melvinram
http://www.stephencovey.com/blog/?p=16
======
melvinram
I've got a marketing related blog (<http://www.volcanicmarketing.com/mp>) that
hasn't gained as much traction as I expected it to and I suspect it's been
partially because it doesn't have a strong and consistent voice, like say
Signal vs Noise does. Digging around online, I came across this interesting
article by Steven Covey (author of 7 Habits of Highly Effective People) and
posses some really interesting questions that I think can help people start
towards refining their voice. If you've got other good resources on
crafting/refining/identifying your voice, pls add in the comments.

